# Japanese and German Spitz



## Charla (25 February 2011)

I've been looking at getting a puppy and was keen on the Pomeranians until I was introduced to the Spitz. I just think they are utterly gorgeous!

So I've been looking at Japanese and German and know the physical differences. 
I'm finding it's quite difficult locating puppies for sale of these breeds in South East England.

So if you have a Spitz can I please please see some pics?
And if anyone recommends the Japanese or the German?
And knows of where I can find one!


----------



## Booboos (25 February 2011)

AHA! I thought no one would ever ask!!! 

Spitzes are great! Lovely little dogs with big personalities that can adjust to different lifestyles. Mine do obedience, agility and run around like maniacs all day long with the horses. Despite what they look like, they actually don't shed that much (my short haired GSD sheds more!), and they keep remarkably clean as dirty literally drops off their coats as they dry. On the negative side they do yap and it's hard work training them out of it (when I was researching the breed I read that they were bred to be watch dogs working along Huskies, so their purpose was to bark at the slightest noise, but I don't know how true this is). 

Regarding breeders there aren't that many and you may need to travel. I suggest you contact Eddie at Runfold http://www.runfoldspitz.co.uk/. She knows everyone in the Spitz world and may be able to help with a litter near you. She's in Devon if that's any help and we got Runfold Carbon Copy from her (14 years ago now!).







Betty eating the GSD

and Betty doing agility in my sig


----------



## Charla (25 February 2011)

Thank you for your reply! That's really helped....and made me want one asap haha!

I shall get in contact with the breeder you suggested so fingers crossed I won't have to wait too long til I get mine


----------



## echodomino (25 February 2011)

I was going to suggest Eddie!!! 

My first contact with a German Spitz was when I went round hers to use her Jack Russell stud.


----------



## Charla (25 February 2011)

I've just realised who Eddie is haha! Fingers crossed


----------



## Firehorse (28 February 2011)

hi, i have a four yr old japanese spitz.  he is the easiest, best dog i've ever had.  i dont think i could ever have any other breed from now on.  i had a collie, terrier x and a cavalier before.  spent hours training my collie, my JS, Frodo has literally taught himself.  i've never intentionally sat down and taught him recall or to stay close, he just does it naturally.  he is fantastic with my kids, although does get a bit over excited when  playing with them.  his only down side is he can be quite vocal.  being a single mum, i want a dog to bark at noises, so most the time he's doing his job, but it gets annoying when he goes out in the garden and barks for the sake of barking, just in case something is there!

he came from the Charney kennel in oxford.  i highly recommend them.  if you google charney kennels, you;ll find their site.  i will be going back to them when the day comes for another JS to join my family.

here he is having a sing along to my phone ringing!!!


http://s901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/benpony/?action=view&current=frodosinging.mp4


----------



## PalominoMare (28 February 2011)

Not quite as excited as booboos but at least pomeranians got some mention! 

I have two very different poms, one is a spitz type and is pretty much like described above, great little dog who has tried sheep herding and hunting with spaniels! He is unfortunately an outcome of poor breeding, for money only and hence has lost the breed standard. He does however still have a pom heart: 












My other pom is a rescue and is KC reg. He wants to do all the things that Teddy does but gets a bit precious after a while and flags behind so I end up picking him up! 








You can see the difference in them and I would warn to make sure you get from a reputable breeder! I have been lucky however, I know of some KC breeders of poms who do not breed heathy lines and also import from Ireland on the side. Not sure if this is the same for German/ Japanease spitz but i wouldnt be suprised. 

In my experience with poms, it is best to look at the whole UK, not just your area also. Once you do research some breeders "type" are different, i really like dogs from a breeder in Jersey so would go there for my next one - quite a bit away from Glasgow!! 

Good luck with your search and i hope you have lots of fun with your pup!!


----------



## Lady La La (28 February 2011)

I had some kind of spitz. 

I miss this dog every minute of every day:


----------

